# RR: 182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










2.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1987)










3.	Horenstein (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1969)










4.	Schmidt (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1974)










5.	Chung (cond.), Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra	(1987)










6.	C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(2009)










7.	Jensen (cond.), Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










8.	Kubelík (cond.), Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1983)










9.	Kondrashin (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1980)










10.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra	(1993)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
2.	Blomstedt (cond.), San Francisco Symphony Orchestra	(1987)
3.	Horenstein (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1969)
4.	Schmidt (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1974)
5.	Chung (cond.), Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra	(1987)
6.	C. Davis (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(2009)
7.	Jensen (cond.), Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
8.	Kubelík (cond.), Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1983)
9.	Kondrashin (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1980)
10.	Rozhdestvensky (cond.), Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra	(1993)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

